# Expedition to Houten 11th December



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Might be of interest to herpers in my vicinity or even anyway is Essexers who fancy a deluxe relaxing trip to Houten next month. 

Basic iternary is sat 10th 5 AM start from Lowestuffed to Harwich onto 9 AM crossing to the hoek in Utrecht (a bit like East london) or that place called something like Nieuwogen, or close by then straight back sunday night in a cabin so fresh for monday. Last time (April) was back in Lowestoft by 9AM. 

Also I have booked a table at the event and have a wee bit of spare space.

pleas PM if you want further details and costs.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Would you like me to edit the title to say 'December' instead of 'November'? :whistling2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Would you like me to edit the title to say 'December' instead of 'November'? :whistling2:


 yes please.
That would be no good as it would have been 3 days ago:lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Two seats now taken in the Zafira.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> Two seats now taken in the *Zafira*.


:gasp: Don't say that or it'll put everyone off! : victory:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Caz said:


> :gasp: Don't say that or it'll put everyone off! : victory:


 plenty of space in the boot


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

We have got our bracelets for 7 AM entry and also received our table nummber: GG6
11 days to go until we set sail on the Stena Brittanica:lol2:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*

Are you coming to club tomorrow?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

carlo69 said:


> Are you coming to club tomorrow?


 Course i blinking well ham:lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

We are on our way chilling out on the ferry and just about to have our knorr cuppas soups for lunch. The weather is very pleasant.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

All back safe and sound monday morning after a nice relaxing kip in the plush cabin on board the Stena Brittanica


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Did you get any feed back for next year if and when they have one, rumours are Holland and Austria are going to be band from selling reptiles, if they dont get there act together.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

lizamphid1 said:


> Did you get any feed back for next year if and when they have one, rumours are Holland and Austria are going to be band from selling reptiles, if they dont get there act together.


The organisers were handing out, or left, flyers on tables for the shows they hold in the Netherlands and Belgium which are all still planned to go ahead. First one at Houten in 2012 is on 1st April with at least another 3 later on in the year. So no change for 2012. 
i think the governmental authorities have other priorities at the moment such as dealing with the euro going belly up and the impending European depression which are all scheduled for next year. :lol2:


----------

